

The Mistake that Cost Me $100,000 in Cash this January - ilhackernews
http://www.profitalist.com/the-mistake-that-cost-me-100000-in-cash-this-january/

======
benjohnson
I've made very stupid hires - one jerk cost me my largest customer.

However, I've hired people who needed a first IT job and didn't have a good
resume. One in particular was working in furniture rental store, and after
working well for my company for a few years, he went on to bigger and better
things and is earning probably 80k.

Hiring people that need a leg-up can be a good thing for this world.

I would square the two ideas("hire carefully", "hire good people that need
help") by immediately firing anybody that displays any sort of ethical lapse.
All my 'bad' employees showed signs of ethical problems long before they did
their damage.

------
joekrill
Did I miss the part about where we learn HOW he actually lost the $100,000 in
cash? Or what specifically lead to that other than some vague BS?

~~~
mathattack
It was in JANUARY! JANUARY! But in 6 WEEKS he managed to MAKE $100,000. CASH!

So to answer your question, you might need to buy the 2 day seminar, 8 tape
set, and special VIP membership (available for 1 day only) to find this out.
But it's worth it. You do like money, don't you?

~~~
gregd
*she

------
flyosity
Ugh, the way this blog post is written reminds me of all those fast-cut
YouTube videos made to hold your attention by changing camera angles every 2
seconds.

~~~
meritt
I was waiting for the "BUY OUR EBOOK NOW AND YOU TOO WON'T LOSE $100,000!" at
the bottom of all the scrolling. I was kinda disappointed.

------
gregd
"Your best employees should be so good that you practically never think about
them."

I'd just LOVE to work for her /sarcasm

------
talos
This article seems to have been automatically generated by a computer -- it
makes no sense. Almost all paragraphs are one sentence, at most two.

